# CBC's "The Border" in AFG for 4 Nov 09 Episode



## The Bread Guy (2 Nov 2009)

This, from an e-mail from White Pine Pictures, on this week's episode of "The Border":


> CBC's 'The Border' is set in Afghanistan in it's upcoming episode which airs this Thursday (Nov.4th) at 9pm.  Our set designer recreated Afghanistan in Caledon, ON, where the show was shot. We really appreciate any feedback about the accuracy of the portrayal of military related issues on the show, and If it's possible for you to post something on your blog to launch a discussion about it,  we would greatly appreciate. This feedback does get communicated to the writers and producers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Nov 2009)

Bump - micro-previews here and here.


----------



## Sonnyjim (5 Nov 2009)

Thanks for posting, I don't watch this show but I grew up in Caledon Ontario so I'll be giving this a watch.


----------



## FlatTax (7 Nov 2009)

Wow, while The Border can certainly have it's moments that episode was laughably bad. It's amazing how Kessler can be kidnapped by the Taliban, ICS can find a mole, and have it all resolved within 45 minutes (with Kessler being back to work for the next episode).

Was there even an ounce of realism to it? Did they do a good job of faking AFG somewhere in Ontario?


----------



## Franko (7 Nov 2009)

Plain and simple.....CBC junk.

Regards


----------

